# Homemade doggie goodies



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Apologies if this site was discussed before. I was reading this month's Clean Eating. It had some recipes from a doggie recipe site, Doggie Desert Chef.

Doggy Dessert Chef :: Recipes for Delicious Dog Treats and Biscuits


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link Walter!
Looks like lots of good recipes, including some grain free ones, which are hard to find.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for that...I will have to try some of the recipes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great idea. Have you tried any you can recommend?
I was a little surprised about the bacon/spinach one as I never give my dogs bacon? Just wondering if anyone else does here?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not tried any yet, but I know that Luck loves cheese and he loves buckwheat pancakes when I made them. so I am thinking about the cheesy buckwheat biscuits.

I can not handle meat, so it would be difficult for me to give Lucky any meat product - so bacon is out. But I would imagine a small amount of good nitrate-free well-cooked bacon would be a treat to them and unlikely to cause any issues. I also like the idea of the sweet potato rosemary chips. I would have never thought to add rosemary. Lucky loves cooked mashed sweet potato - no salt or butter, and he really likes the sweet potato chips his dog sitter brings for him.

It is just something I saw in a magazine and thought I would pass on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am under the impression that rosemary is a no-no too?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this with us. Its great!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the Post. I Might Just Try some.*
*Nickee* Walter this was nice of you!*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I am under the impression that rosemary is a no-no too?


I did a little research - rosemary volatile oil is bad and should not be taken orally. Dogs with olfactory induced seizures should avoid the smell of rosemary, but rosemary in and of itself in small quantities is likely fine. Just like small quantities of onion is likely ok. Rosemary is not currently on the ASPCA's list of dangerous substances.

But you know, what is good and what is bad seems to change daily. I had a dog who would literally climb up on my grape vines to get grapes and he lived to 17 with no ill effects.

I have had rosemary in eggs in the summer and Lucky has had some and did not seem to have any ill effects or aversions.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a minimal ingredient in lots of kibble, but I try to stay as clear of it as I can without going bonkers! Thanks for doing research. I always appreciate that!


----------

